# Sperry 75th Anniv. Top Siders



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

After many exchanges on this forum, I decided to get a pair of the 75th Anniversary Top Siders. These are the "same" shoes I had in the late 70's. I had the originals resoled many times and finally pitched them in the early 90's when they were beyond repair.

We called these Kudos, I don't know why, but we did. My older shoes seemed heavier as the new pair is quite light. Anyway, I used Neatsfoot oil to condition the uppers and I'm pleased with their fit, but the soles are VERY slippery.

I've worn them on most surfaces and they a crazy dangerous on smooth wet stone, marble (my office lobby floor-when entering with wet shoes) and the stripes in parking lots if wet. Today when I walked from the train station, I slipped twice and then crossed the street to avoid sidewalks with new-fangled surfaces.

I hate to relegate these to strictly boat deck or dry weather errand shoes, but I might have to. Has anyone else had a similar experience?

HMD,

asf


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Mine have gotten that way with age but new they should not be that way.

I got the 75th anniversary canvas boat shoes, I had to size up but at least the soles stick!!


----------



## eris (Mar 31, 2008)

Did you put oil on the soles as well? ^^


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. The soles were slippery before I oiled the uppers. Perhaps when wearing them on super hard-smooth surfaces, the squeeged water has no place to go, so the wearer hydroplanes.

af


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

Sperry boat shoes typically have siped soles, specifically designed for wet, slick surfaces, such as a slaughterhouse floor (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siping_(rubber)) or a wet boat deck (https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...y/staticpage?content=american_original_sperry). Is that what you have? (Although you mention re-soling, which makes me think you don't have boat shoes.)

The Sperry website has some...striking offerings. This one really stands out: https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...0&stockNumber=0865147&showDefaultOption=true_.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Kurt N said:


> Sperry boat shoes typically have siped soles, specifically designed for wet, slick surfaces, such as a slaughterhouse floor (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Siping_(rubber)) or a wet boat deck (https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...y/staticpage?content=american_original_sperry). Is that what you have? (Although you mention re-soling, which makes me think you don't have boat shoes.)


Perhaps it wasn't clear, my old and long gone shoes had been resoled several times, not the brand new pair.


----------



## Kurt N (Feb 11, 2009)

ASF said:


> Perhaps it wasn't clear, my old and long gone shoes had been resoled several times, not the brand new pair.


That was clear enough, but you said you got "the same" shoes again, and based on that I inferred that the new ones were resoleable as well.

Did you get the CVO, or the Seamate, or the Chukka, or the Authentic Originals, or what? All those come in 75th anniversary versions. My guess is you got the Authentic Originals, which I now see look as though they might be resoleable. Oddly enough, they are the only shoe on that list *not* described as having siping.

EDIT: Not that the Sperry website is all that reliable. I just bought their Striper CVO, which is claimed to have razor-cut siping but in fact has a molded, siping-like herringbone pattern.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Some versions of the traditional boat shoes (AO's) made in the 80's had a thicker, somewhat spongelike quality to the soles that could possibly have been resoled. I missed buying the 75th anniversary of this mode which looked like the earlier version because they did not have my size in stock when I discovered them, but the siping on the 80's thicker sole version was barely discernable and not as prominent as the siping on the traditional AO thinner soles. I suspect this what the OP is referring to. While the thicker soles were more comfortable than the thinner soles, they were also a bit more prone to slipping as the OP describes.
Tom


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Kurt N said:


> The Sperry website has some...striking offerings. This one really stands out: https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...0&stockNumber=0865147&showDefaultOption=true_.


It's ironic that booing is what I want to do upon sight of BoO atrocities.

I always think how stupid Sperry is with this stuff when they could have sought that MLB license AE got, or just offered additional colors, perf'd or pebble grain varieties. They would surely sell more of those.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Here are some photos. These shoes have the spongy soles. They are very comfortable and can be resoled.
asf


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Nice. How old are they?


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

Charles Saturn said:


> Nice. How old are they?


Approx. 2 months.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

Who can resole them? I can't imagine anyone stocks these soles?


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Nice, I miss deck shoes like that.


----------



## eris (Mar 31, 2008)

They're a current model folks.


----------



## Trad-ish (Feb 19, 2011)

Rats, I just bought a new pair of Sperry Billfish last week and now I see this thread. Now I'm thinking I like those anniversary Sperrys better than the Billfish model (and have worn outside so I can't return them) I bought.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Don't feel bad. An A/O is not a Billfish, and shouldn't really be in the same boat (no pun intended). I have pairs of both, as well as other varieties, and not all are best for all occasions.


----------



## wpking (Jul 13, 2010)

Which model are these? They don't look like the 75th Anniversary ones on the web site.


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

wpking said:


> Which model are these? They don't look like the 75th Anniversary ones on the web site.


Can you still buy the 75th Anniversary model?


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

They can be found here:
[link]


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

fiddler said:


> They can be found here:
> [link]


 Thank you.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

I ordered a pair on Friday and have yet to have an acknowledgement of a shipping date nor charge on my credit card. I anxiously await shipping information on this classic shoe. Have decided that if it is the real McCoy, I'll order a couple more pair to hold in reserve.
Tom


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

fiddler said:


> They can be found here:
> [link]


20% off with code SHARE24.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

So any other info on the traction these soles provide? I actually need to shoe that will grip on a boat. Imagine that. My other sperrys have performed fine.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

fishertw said:


> I ordered a pair on Friday and have yet to have an acknowledgement of a shipping date nor charge on my credit card. I anxiously await shipping information on this classic shoe. Have decided that if it is the real McCoy, I'll order a couple more pair to hold in reserve.
> Tom


I'm looking forward to your assessment as to how they compare with the "Authentic Original Boat Shoe" : https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...30&stockNumber=0195115&showDefaultOption=true

Where are they made?


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

fishertw said:


> I ordered a pair on Friday and have yet to have an acknowledgement of a shipping date nor charge on my credit card. I anxiously await shipping information on this classic shoe. Have decided that if it is the real McCoy, I'll order a couple more pair to hold in reserve.
> Tom


I'm looking forward to your assessment as to how they compare with the "Authentic Original Boat Shoe" : https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...30&stockNumber=0195115&showDefaultOption=true

Where are they made?


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

https://www.resole.com/Boat-Shoe-Repair.aspx

Resoling service for boat shoes.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Brio1 said:


> Where are they made?


China.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

Brio1 said:


> I'm looking forward to your assessment as to how they compare with the "Authentic Original Boat Shoe" : https://www.sperrytopsider.com/stor...30&stockNumber=0195115&showDefaultOption=true
> 
> Where are they made?


I was notified by Sperry that they have shipped yesterday and should be here sometime this week. I'll post an assessment after wearing them a couple of days. Not sure where they're made but for $90.00 I doubt they are US made. If they are only half as good as the originals were, they'll be a pretty good shoe.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

fishertw said:


> I was notified by Sperry that they have shipped yesterday and should be here sometime this week. I'll post an assessment after wearing them a couple of days. Not sure where they're made but for $90.00 I doubt they are US made. If they are only half as good as the originals were, they'll be a pretty good shoe.


Seriously, China. They'd be $200 plus if they were U.S.-made. The sole looks nice, though.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

AdamsSutherland said:


> https://www.resole.com/Boat-Shoe-Repair.aspx
> 
> Resoling service for boat shoes.


Thanks. I got a pair a year ago that were too big. The soles also wore heavily as well, so I wound up punting them. In the right size, with resoling an option, they seem reasonable.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Why would I want pre-messed-up Top-Siders when I can get them that way in just a few months? I would like them better if they didn't have frayed laces and distressed leather.


----------



## rabidawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Why would I want pre-messed-up Top-Siders when I can get them that way in just a few months? I would like them better if they didn't have frayed laces and distressed leather.


I'm not sure we're looking at the same shoe. The 75th A/O doesn't appear to be distressed, but does appear to be made with a completely different sole and upper leather than the standard brown A/O.


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

rabidawg said:


> I'm not sure we're looking at the same shoe. The 75th A/O doesn't appear to be distressed, but does appear to be made with a completely different sole and upper leather than the standard brown A/O.


I don't think of them as intensionally distressed as the Jcrew ones are. More like the Sahara A/Os in terms of quickly/easily scuffed.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

UPS brought mine about 6 this afternoon. They are not distressed in a traditional sense, nor are the laces frayed, however they do seem to scuff easily and the leather is NOT the good quality that Sperry once used. The soles are the same sort of spongy material that is sipped like the originals, however it is not quite as thick as the same sole material on ones that I believe someone on this thread referred to as "Kudos" . This shoe may not be the high quality of the ones I owned in the mid 80's but the style and somewhat softer,thicker, spongy
soles are really comfortable. They ARE made in China- must be those cheap chinese cows! All in all-- I may end up buying a couple of pairs and putting them back for when Sperry goes back to making patent leather and fur-lined versions of the AO's and abandons us traditionalists.
Tom


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm not sure how long they can keep up the weird BoO styles. I saw dozens of laceless two-tone patent leather A/O's in an off-price shop just a couple days ago. I can't imagine anyone buying them, except the hipsters they're made for, and they are in the thrift shops.


----------



## jwlester (Oct 20, 2009)

Could you do me a favor and try them out on some slick surfaces at some point? I'm interested to see if the experience shared by the OP is a fluke. Thanks.



fishertw said:


> UPS brought mine about 6 this afternoon. They are not distressed in a traditional sense, nor are the laces frayed, however they do seem to scuff easily and the leather is NOT the good quality that Sperry once used. The soles are the same sort of spongy material that is sipped like the originals, however it is not quite as thick as the same sole material on ones that I believe someone on this thread referred to as "Kudos" . This shoe may not be the high quality of the ones I owned in the mid 80's but the style and somewhat softer,thicker, spongy
> soles are really comfortable. They ARE made in China- must be those cheap chinese cows! All in all-- I may end up buying a couple of pairs and putting them back for when Sperry goes back to making patent leather and fur-lined versions of the AO's and abandons us traditionalists.
> Tom


----------



## cecil47 (Oct 25, 2009)

I thought the old old ones I had (dark brown with thicker brick red soft soles) were Kudus, not Kudos. Might be mistaken, though, I've slept since then.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

fishertw said:


> UPS brought mine about 6 this afternoon. They are not distressed in a traditional sense, nor are the laces frayed, however they do seem to scuff easily and the leather is NOT the good quality that Sperry once used. The soles are the same sort of spongy material that is sipped like the originals, however it is not quite as thick as the same sole material on ones that I believe someone on this thread referred to as "Kudos" . This shoe may not be the high quality of the ones I owned in the mid 80's but the style and somewhat softer,thicker, spongy
> soles are really comfortable. They ARE made in China- must be those cheap chinese cows! All in all-- I may end up buying a couple of pairs and putting them back for when Sperry goes back to making patent leather and fur-lined versions of the AO's and abandons us traditionalists.
> Tom


Good review. The leather does seem to scratch more easily than the beefier leather used in the late 70's and early 80's. I treated mine with Neasfoot oil which seems to help with the scuffs. The spongy soles are more comfortable than traditional topsides, but they will wear more quickly due to their soft, spongy nature. My only gripe is how slippery the soles are when wearing on hard, wet surfaces.

asf


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

So how are yall rating these 75ths against docksides (which I've read repeatedly are now better than sperry's in the quality department)


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

I actually find the Timberland shoes to be the best boat shoe on the market today. While you'll have to live with an embossed logo on the quarter, both build and leather quality surpasses that of Sebago/Sperry.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

They are greatly underrated, and quite comparable to Sperry and Sebago, but not miles ahead of either. That said, they do have a very supple leather available in the two-eye that has the feel of a more expensive shoe, and they also offer custom boat shoes. They really ought to mentioned more often here.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> They are greatly underrated, and quite comparable to Sperry and Sebago, but not miles ahead of either. That said, they do have a very supple leather available in the two-eye that has the feel of a more expensive shoe, and they also offer custom boat shoes. They really ought to mentioned more often here.


 I agree. My very first pair of boat shoes were Timberlands and I find that the construction and quality is better than Sperry. In fact, I might go ahead and give the custom option a try this summer. I wish they had a brick red sole option, but that pink is looking interesting...


----------



## fiddler (Apr 19, 2010)

Taken Aback said:


> They are greatly underrated, and quite comparable to Sperry and Sebago, but not miles ahead of either. That said, they do have a very supple leather available in the two-eye that has the feel of a more expensive shoe, and they also offer custom boat shoes. They really ought to mentioned more often here.


While they may not be miles ahead, there's quite a number of reasons to choose the Timberland (as I see it): 
1) Timberlands stitch the upper to a rubber midsole, rather than directly to the outsole. 
2) The sole has proper siping; Laser-cut, not molded. 
3) Better stitching, and shape on the quarter. 
4) They offer some great pull-up leather uppers (shown below). 
5) Proper moc-construction.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

I have the above pair and agree they are nice. Dillards should carry them, if you want to try before you by. They come with a removable insole that has a leather or leatheresque surface.


----------



## Brio1 (May 13, 2010)

fiddler said:


> While they may not be miles ahead, there's quite a number of reasons to choose the Timberland (as I see it):
> 1) Timberlands stitch the upper to a rubber midsole, rather than directly to the outsole.
> 2) The sole has proper siping; Laser-cut, not molded.
> 3) Better stitching, and shape on the quarter.
> ...


Where are they made?


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Brio1 said:


> Where are they made?


 I believe they're made in the Dominican Republic.


----------



## Sartre (Mar 25, 2008)

ASF said:


> Good review. The leather does seem to scratch more easily than the beefier leather used in the late 70's and early 80's. I treated mine with Neasfoot oil which seems to help with the scuffs. The spongy soles are more comfortable than traditional topsides, but they will wear more quickly due to their soft, spongy nature. My only gripe is how slippery the soles are when wearing on hard, wet surfaces.
> 
> asf


I had a pair of these in the late '70s/early '80s and my memory is that they were oiled leather, which marks very easily.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

As long as we're talking about other brands, has anyone tried L.L. Bean's Casco Bay boat shoe?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Or those LE ones...


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

Jovan said:


> As long as we're talking about other brands, has anyone tried L.L. Bean's Casco Bay boat shoe?


 I have a pair of the Casco Bays in chocolate. I'd put them as equal-to or slightly-better-than the current Topsiders as far as quality. The price is certainly better. The shape of the toe is very disappointing, though. Too squared off for my tastes. They were also pretty uncomfortable for a while and the exposed interior stitches would rub parts of my feet raw. It still happens the first couple of weeks after I break them out for summer. My vote is still for the Timberlands.


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

Anyone have the Timberland Kia Wah Bay? Curious if they offer any more support. I can't wear boat shoes too often.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

hardline_42 said:


> I have a pair of the Casco Bays in chocolate. I'd put them as equal-to or slightly-better-than the current Topsiders as far as quality. The price is certainly better. The shape of the toe is very disappointing, though. Too squared off for my tastes. They were also pretty uncomfortable for a while and the exposed interior stitches would rub parts of my feet raw. It still happens the first couple of weeks after I break them out for summer. My vote is still for the Timberlands.


 Thanks!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Charles Saturn said:


> Anyone have the Timberland Kia Wah Bay? Curious if they offer any more support. I can't wear boat shoes too often.


I've had a pair, but not for a few years. I remember them being stiffer than most others I had, but not Sebago stiff. I can't recollect exactly about arch support, though.


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

+1

First "dockers" I ever owned were Timberland variety, they lasted a long time. Only issue I had was that the insole was only a half insert, i.e. heel to mid-arch, and after a few year it began to slip around. But even with that issue, they were more comfortable than the standard Sperry I've since tried; I will probably go back to them when my current pair wears out.


----------



## mommatook1 (Apr 17, 2008)

Taken Aback said:


> It's ironic that booing is what I want to do upon sight of BoO atrocities.
> 
> I always think how stupid Sperry is with this stuff when they could have sought that MLB license AE got, or just offered additional colors, perf'd or pebble grain varieties. They would surely sell more of those.


Possible BoO inspiration?

Shaggin' Wagon:









Shaggin' Shoe:









They just need to add a heel tab for the tail.


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Charles Saturn said:


> Anyone have the Timberland Kia Wah Bay? Curious if they offer any more support. I can't wear boat shoes too often.


Are they that notorious for foot pain? I guess I am still reeling from ASF's horror story. Not sure what to make of it (why oil the shoe?), but I have few casual shoes and am not sure about the Sperry. They should have been terry lined. I don't want to be put through all the involuntary rubbing that hardline has experienced. Maybe they are better if you spend the time breaking them down, but it's summer now and I have much better things to work on.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

> Anyone have the Timberland Kia Wah Bay? Curious if they offer any more support. I can't wear boat shoes too often.


I wore a pair for several years, but they finally hit the dumpster last fall because the heel and sole were shot. The upper was still going strong, but the local cobbler quoted me $60 to replace the sole, and that wasn't far from the cost of new.

They were an improvement on the typical Sperry A/O where the sole is attached directly to the upper so the Timberland had a thicker sole and wore longer, but it had as little arch support as an A/O. The uppers looked beefier with a few extra pieces doubling up the upper, and that may have effected how long they wore and how good they looked during that wear, but I don't think that changed the fit or the comfort any-not the shoe for a long hike, but a very good value for the usual casual boat shoe uses.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I ran across the link for the Timberland custom boat shoe video loop (In case no one has seen it):

https://shop.timberland.com/graphics/media/tbl/handsewn.flv


----------

